# .270 help



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

the wife got me a .270 for our 3 year and im not sure what grain bullet to use for deer.
so folks what should i look to pick up ?


----------



## TheNatural (Jan 16, 2006)

150-175


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

150 grain core lock.
puts a nice hole in the deer.


----------



## reelworld (Dec 29, 2005)

If your just buying basic factory ammo then you can't go wrong with a standard 130 gr Remington Green Box Core lock ammo or any of the other brands. Both of my 270's like the Green Box best. If getting into reloads than I like the 140 gr Hornady SST's. 

Go read what the Jack O'Conner, (the person who made the 270 famous), had to say about ammo in his 270's. He prefered the 130's because they shot flatter and carried the energy farther than the 150's. Thats all you need.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

will take any deer. As reel stated the 270 Winchesters main promoter was old Jack. Agree or disagree, he was an interesting fellow.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

TheNatural said:


> 150-175


Might be a tad difficult considering that 150 gr is the heaviest factory load!

Anything from 130-150 will work just fine on deer. For factory loads I use the Federal Premium with 150 Nosler Partitons and the old school Remington Cor Lokts in 150 gr round nose design....it's not the flattest shooting load for the .270 but in the woods, it is as deadly as it gets. For handloads I use 130 gr and 150 Nosler Partitions and Hornady Interlocks. Hornady factory ammo has been good to me as well.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

The 130 grain is what made the 270 and the one I'd go with. For deer the only advantage going with the 150 grain is if it shoots well in your rifle. Before I loaded, I used the Federal 130 grain SP ammo with excellent results. 

Don't get sucked into you need ammo that costs $45 a box to kill a deer, the plain SP's (Core Lokt, Power Point, etc) work just fine and IMO are the best deer bullets. Remington has a $5 rebate per box on their Core Lokt ammo right now (up to 2 boxes) and I saw Dunhams had a sale on it at I think $11.99 a box (with rebate $6.99 + tax). It's not a bad idea to pick up few different brands such as Winchester, Federal, Remington, Hornady, etc and let your rifle tell you what it prefers.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I have a 270 WSM and for factory loads it shoots the heck out the 130 gr Rem Core-Lokt ammo as well as Fusion 150 gr. At 100 yds, the 130's shoot 2 inches higher (flatter) but bother shoot very tight groups. I have an old Rem Mod 760 that i'm refurbing and am going to try the new Hornady Light Mag ammo. They load them with either a 130 Interbond or a 140 gr BTSP bullet.

JJ, i looked at the ballistics on the Remington site and unbelievably, all the 130 gr bullet choices carry more energy than the 150 gr rem express soft point and only has enough energy for deer out to 300 yds. (1185 ft lbs)  Whereas all the 130's carry enough energy for a clean kill to 400 and even 500 yds. Go figure.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

I've shot the 130 pointed core lok (rem green box) out of both of my .270's with good results. I know the charts say the 130 gr has better ballistics out to 400-500 yds but I can't shoot that far so to me that is a mute point. I wish I was a good enough shot that it mattered.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

reelworld said:


> If your just buying basic factory ammo then you can't go wrong with a standard 130 gr Remington Green Box Core lock ammo or any of the other brands. Both of my 270's like the Green Box best. If getting into reloads than I like the 140 gr Hornady SST's.
> 
> Go read what the Jack O'Conner, (the person who made the 270 famous), had to say about ammo in his 270's. He prefered the 130's because they shot flatter and carried the energy farther than the 150's. Thats all you need.


Bingo!! The 130gr Core Lok is definitely the way to go. Good factory load a t a great cost. No need to go any higher in grainage for a white tailed deer. These will DEFINITELY do the trick. 

Now if you want to spend more money to get a bullet that's hard to beat, look into the Barnes X lineup.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

A wife that buys guns for aniversary presents may be a keeper. :lol:

(Unfortunately by your 20th you may get socks and that's it)


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

130 grain CoreLokt. Been filling freezers for a long time.


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anderson said:


> A wife that buys guns for aniversary presents may be a keeper. :lol:
> 
> (Unfortunately by your 20th you may get socks and that's it)


i know that for the wedding gift she gave me a AR our one year was a UZI . two year was a tommy gun and then the ruger M77.
as for ammo looks like im going to use 130 and pick up a few boxes,
and see what it likes .
thanks for the help.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Anderson said:


> I've shot the 130 pointed core lok (rem green box) out of both of my .270's with good results. I know the charts say the 130 gr has better ballistics out to 400-500 yds but I can't shoot that far so to me that is a mute point. I wish I was a good enough shot that it mattered.


.........cant shoot that far......... One honest hunter.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

skamaniac said:


> JJ, i looked at the ballistics on the Remington site and unbelievably, all the 130 gr bullet choices carry more energy than the 150 gr rem express soft point and only has enough energy for deer out to 300 yds. (1185 ft lbs)  Whereas all the 130's carry enough energy for a clean kill to 400 and even 500 yds. Go figure.



Yep, thats true....that round nose 150 sheds velocity pretty fast. At 35 yards in the swamp though, it's good medicine!


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I wouldn't hesitate to try Fusion by Federal. My Tikka shoots it real tight just like the Rem Core-Lokt ammo and Cabelas has it on sale for $25.00 and change.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I've had nothing but good experiences with Federal Premium trophy bonded bear claws (140 grains) based on the recommendations of some others on here.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

skamaniac said:


> JJ, i looked at the ballistics on the Remington site and unbelievably, all the 130 gr bullet choices carry more energy than the 150 gr rem express soft point and only has enough energy for deer out to 300 yds. (1185 ft lbs)  Whereas all the 130's carry enough energy for a clean kill to 400 and even 500 yds. Go figure.


That's only due to a difference in bullet design. With same bullet types (or makes) the 150 will have the higher BC, retaining more energy downrange than the 130. In fact Federal factory loads in the 130 and Nosler Partition puts them even at 100 yards and after that the 150 holds the edge. But in reality it's splitting hairs, either one will do the job, I just prefer the 130's. I'd prefer the 150 only if looking at elk or something and even then, many hunters do well with them and the 130's.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

deepwoods said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences with Federal Premium trophy bonded bear claws (140 grains) based on the recommendations of some others on here.


You definately can't argue with results and the bear claws are an excellent design...the new ones have a poly tip on them. They are a little too costly for my taste though, esp when I've had nothing but spectacular results with simple SP designs.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> You definately can't argue with results and the bear claws are an excellent design...the new ones have a poly tip on them. They are a little too costly for my taste though, esp when I've had nothing but spectacular results with simple SP designs.


 I cant even see spending the money for Accubonds or the like [unless I got them at a big discount].... Deer are NOT that hard to kill under any circumstance. Any 25-06 30-06 270 or similar caliber drops them clean.


----------

